

After terrific year, music biz demands that world adopt "SOPA plus" - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/01/after-terrific-year-music-biz-demands-that-world-adopt-sopa-plus.ars

======
moylan
we're getting sopa in ireland in the next few days. kinda slipped out
yesterday and is trending on twitter in ireland at the mo.
<http://www.tjmcintyre.com/2012/01/irelands-sopa-faq.html>

so for any irish folk who frequent hackernews; <http://stopsopaireland.com/>

~~~
Jimmie
Wow. How can something like that just get pushed into law by one minister?

~~~
moylan
well the minister involved just tweeted that it's not going to happen. not
sure if i believe that or not.
[https://twitter.com/#!/seansherlocktd/status/161600885435281...](https://twitter.com/#!/seansherlocktd/status/161600885435281409)

but irish law can be funny. after years of terrorist activities certain laws
can be pushed into place with little outside discussion. for levels of
stupidity i usually recommend the book;'this great little nation' which
contains a list of scandals that beggar belief. [http://www.amazon.com/This-
Great-Little-Nation-Kerrigan/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/This-Great-Little-
Nation-Kerrigan/dp/0717129373)

------
gabaix
Their report is 13MB big (32 pages only!) and uses pdf instead of html.

A good illustration of how the industry can't understand easy sharing.

------
foobar3889
I don't understand what is so wrong with any of their demands. What does the
interent want exactly? To be able to download any song they want for free? I
mean I completely agree that we shouldn't censor the internet but infringing
sites should have repercussions in a court of law like any other entity that
breaks the law.

It is so obvious that sites like megaupload and rapid share make NO effort to
prevent infringement -- a simple cross check against music artists/television
shows would prevent many infringement cases.

~~~
PotatoEngineer
If it were only that, it would be simple. The problem is that most of the laws
and methods used by the music industry are... overkill. DRM has, in its many
forms, been inconvenient and/or invasive, and chock-full of false positives.
SOPA/PIPA was ripe for abuse with its overly-broad provisions and shoot-first-
ask-later style. There's no reason to think that any of the requests on this
new list will be any more elegantly implemented.

For bonus points, all of the IFPI's requests involve lumping an awful lot of
extra work on the Interet's middlemen, with the possibility of shutting down
plenty of not-infringing-but-simply-annoying sites.

